# Airfare Toronto (YYZ) to Hawaii for less than $500



## alwysonvac (Apr 2, 2015)

Route: Toronto (YYZ) to Honolulu (HNL)
Airline: United Airlines.
Price: $457 roundtrip (569 CAD).
Travel dates: Late april through late May 2015.
Availability: Limited. Sunday through Thursday travel.

Sample 7 day airfare from United.com


```
Su	Mo	Tu	We	Th	Fr	Sa
				2-Apr	3-Apr	4-Apr
						
				From	From	From
				$1,051 	$1,409 	$1,125 
						
5-Apr	6-Apr	7-Apr	8-Apr	9-Apr	10-Apr	11-Apr
						
From	From	From	From	From	From	From
$948 	$746 	$692 	$692 	[B]$506 	$560 	$506[/B] 
						
12-Apr	13-Apr	14-Apr	15-Apr	16-Apr	17-Apr	18-Apr
						
From	From	From	From	From	From	From
[B]$506 	$506 	$506 	$506 	$506[/B] 	$661 	$948 
						
19-Apr	20-Apr	21-Apr	22-Apr	23-Apr	24-Apr	25-Apr
						
From	From	From	From	From	From	From
$661 	[B]$506 	$506 	$506 	$506[/B] 	$506 	$706 
						
26-Apr	27-Apr	28-Apr	29-Apr	30-Apr	1-May	2-May
						
From	From	From	From	From	From	From
[COLOR="blue"]$487 	$487 	$487 	$487 	$487 	$487[/COLOR] 	$636 
						
3-May	4-May	5-May	6-May	7-May	8-May	9-May
						
From	From	From	From	From	From	From
[B]$525[/B] 	[COLOR="Blue"]$468 	$468 	$468[/COLOR] 	[B]$554 	$554 [/B]	$641 
						
10-May	11-May	12-May	13-May	14-May	15-May	16-May
						
From	From	From	From	From	From	From
$689 	$611 	[COLOR="blue"]$468 	$468[/COLOR] 	[B]$554[/B] 	$641 	$719 
						
17-May	18-May	19-May	20-May	21-May	22-May	23-May
						
From	From	From	From	From	From	From
[COLOR="blue"]$468 	$468 	$468 	$468[/COLOR] 	[B]$554[/B] 	$641 	$641 
						
24-May	25-May	26-May	27-May	28-May	29-May	30-May
						
From	From	From	From	From	From	From
$554 [COLOR="blue"]	$468 	$468 	$468 	$468[/COLOR] 	[B]$554 	$554[/B] 
						
31-May	1-Jun	2-Jun	3-Jun	4-Jun	5-Jun	6-Jun
						
From	From	From	From	From	From	From
[COLOR="blue"]$468[/COLOR] 	[B]$540 [/B]	[COLOR="blue"]$468 	$468 	$468[/COLOR] 	$632 	$632 
						
7-Jun	8-Jun	9-Jun	10-Jun	11-Jun	12-Jun	13-Jun
						
From	From	From	From	From	From	From
[B]$554[/B] 	[COLOR="blue"]$468 	$468 	$468[/COLOR] 	$641 	$641 	$775 
						
14-Jun	15-Jun	16-Jun	17-Jun	18-Jun	19-Jun	20-Jun
						
From	From	From	From	From	From	From
[B]$554[/B] 	[COLOR="Blue"]$468 	$468 [/COLOR]	$611 	$630 	$719 	$719 
						
21-Jun	22-Jun	23-Jun	24-Jun	25-Jun	26-Jun	27-Jun
						
From	From	From	From	From	From	From
$650 	$797 	$687 	$687 	$825 	$830 	$814 
						
28-Jun	29-Jun	30-Jun	1-Jul	2-Jul		
						
From	From	From	From	From		
$830 	$797 	$764 	$764 	$792
```


----------



## MaryH (Apr 4, 2015)

Slightly more at 624 CAD and up from YOW and 627 CAD from YUL.  mostly G class which only accumulate at 50% on aeroplan but great fare.


----------

